# Hello



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2006)

A quick hello and a bit of my martial arts background.

First, I am not Chinese but the name I am using is Mandarin for student. I have been involved in Martial Arts for 30 years and I still feel like one.

I first trained in Japanese Jujitsu then Traditional Tae Kwon do. For the last 14 years I have been strictly involved in Chinese Martial Arts. 
Some Tai Chi, XingYi, Bagua, and even a little Shaolin. 

However I am mainly a Yang Style Tai Chi person. I have studied a little Chen style and a bit of Wu Style as well, but mostly for the last 14 years it has been Yang Tai Chi.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Xue Sheng. I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello - welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 9, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  I am looking forward to reading your thoughts when you get around to posting.  Feel free to ask questions that may pop into your mind


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey there! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 9, 2006)

What's up?  30 years experience?  You should be able to teach us a thing or two then.  Thanks for stopping by, and welcome.


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Xue Sheng!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice to have you here 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Welcome to MartialTalk!* Happy posting!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you

And as for the 30 years experience, I still have an awful to learn and a long way to go. 

Not to get all philosophical here, but
I have discovered that every time I have done something close to the right way, it has always been without thought and once I think hey, I got that right, it takes years to do it the right way again.

So I'm not sure how much I can contribute


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

Every time I try doing something without thought, I get asked, "What were you thinking?!"
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 12, 2006)

Werlcome to MT, Xue Sheng!


----------

